# Need help



## CODYMAJ (May 20, 2019)

The other day I had decided I was going to save up some money and upgrade cameras. Found out what I could get for my current, so I had an amount I was aiming for to save. Went out for a shoot a few days later and it happened. 

Err 20.

I have tried every home remedy that I felt wouldn't worsen the error to no avail. I now have a dilemma.

Do I pay the 200-300 (based on internet research) to fix the error to be able to sell it as a functioning camera, or do I sell it for "parts" or as a non-functioning camera and pay more out of pocket to upgrade? Any advice would be highly appreciated.

The camera is a Canon SL2, the camera I am looking to get is a Canon 80D


----------



## Original katomi (May 20, 2019)

There is a site rescuedigitalmedia.com
They say that err 20 is a mechanical problem  how old is the camera
Hope this helps


----------



## CODYMAJ (May 20, 2019)

That site seems to be for photo recovery, which is not what I need.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2019)

Ahhhh... Canon's dreaded Errr 20...

Is the LENS a genuine Canon? Err 20 is a very non-specific error, and doesn't tell you much. It could be a number of things...maybe the battery contacts are providing just a tiny bit too little current; maybe the body contacts do not "see" the lens... removing the lens and battery for five to ten minutes is a first check.

My vote? for $200-$300, fix the camera,and then immediately Sell it.


----------



## CODYMAJ (May 20, 2019)

It is very no-specific indeed. 

The lens is indeed a genuine Canon, I only own canon lenses in my small arsenal at the moment. So that box is checked. 

I have removed the battery for hours, but not the lens. I could try that. 

All else fails, I appreciate your vote, I'm leaning toward that route too.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 20, 2019)

Which lens? 

I have a similar issue with my 35-350 that pops up only under certain circumstances. 

if its an older lens on a newer body, thats half the issue there.


----------



## CODYMAJ (May 20, 2019)

The lens that was on it when it happened was a 16-35mm f/2.8 II, but the same issue occurs when I have my 50mm on as well.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 20, 2019)

That sounds like camera specific then. 
The  16-35 is a newer lens. it should work fine on the newer level EOS bodies. 

If the 50mm is part of the kit, then yes the body is the issue.


----------



## Original katomi (May 21, 2019)

CODYMAJ said:


> That site seems to be for photo recovery, which is not what I need.


Ok no probs


----------



## smoke665 (May 21, 2019)

A quick search found used models of your camera out there from $380-$425 range. If your intent was to keep the camera then paying $300 for repair would be in the neighborhood of 70-80% of the cost of replacement with a comparable used model but you'd know the camera. However if you intent is to upgrade anyhow then you'd be risking $300 in the hopes of gaining $80-$125 if/when you sold the camera, not the greatest of return on your investment. I ran into a similar dilemma a couple years ago with a body, and elected to use the money I saved on the repair, toward a new body.


----------



## CODYMAJ (May 21, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> A quick search found used models of your camera out there from $380-$425 range. If your intent was to keep the camera then paying $300 for repair would be in the neighborhood of 70-80% of the cost of replacement with a comparable used model but you'd know the camera. However if you intent is to upgrade anyhow then you'd be risking $300 in the hopes of gaining $80-$125 if/when you sold the camera, not the greatest of return on your investment. I ran into a similar dilemma a couple years ago with a body, and elected to use the money I saved on the repair, toward a new body.



I ran the numbers a few times myself, but I'm sure my bias was giving myself the best case scenario. I needed to hear the cold facts, and you put it out there well. Thanks. 

I reached out to Canon and they have a upgrade program that I might look into. Essentially, they take my Err 20 product and fix it and sell it as a refurb, and then sell me a discounted refurb. However with my lenses, I am able to look at a body only kit and save a lot of money already, so if the refurb discount isn't much, I may just do as you said and use the repair money toward a new body. 

Thanks for the response.


----------

